# Teich im Wandel - Fotostory



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Teich gerade mal 9 Monate, aber er hat schon einige Torturen über sich ergehen lassen müssen.

Aber schaut selbst

Der Anfang :

 

Dann die Erweiterung :

 

 

Ganz schön Tief  

 

Dazu kam eine Brücke, aber die hat mich eigentlich immer genervt  

 

Dann der erneute Umbau :

 

Erst mal den Kies raus 

 

Dann eine Menge Holz verbraten

 

Prima, es geht vorran

 

Und noch weiter

 

Und Fertig  

 

Ich denke der Teich ist jetzt so wie ich ihn haben wollte.

Am Anfang 5.000 Liter, dann auf 15.000 Liter und jetzt bin ich bei 19.500 Liter angekommen, dass sollte reichen.


----------



## simon (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

hallo uwe
ich setze 5 euro auf umbau noch vor 2010
wirklich schön geworden der umbau  nur grün fehlt nun ein wenig.
glückwunsch zu der tollen arbeit
gruss (ein neidischer) simon


----------



## axel (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo Uwe !

Da warste aber ganz schön schnell fertig mit Deinem Holzsteg um den Teich ! Wenn Du um die Ecke wohnen würdest , müsteste glatt meinen Ministeg bauen. 
Ich brauch bestimmt Monate dazu .Bin auch gespannt wie Dein Teich nächstes jahr aussieht !
Nun kannst Du ja prima Deine Fische beobachten .Mach mal recht viele Fotos von denen !


Gruß 

axel


----------



## Dodi (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Moin Uwe!

Wow, innerhalb von 9 Monaten solche Veränderungen...

Ich hoffe, Du bist jetzt wirklich damit zufrieden und fängst nicht schon bald wieder an, umzubauen.

Ist aber schön geworden! 
Fehlt echt nur noch ein wenig "Grün".


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo Uwe,



mein Respekt   

Das hast ja echt sauber hinbekommen. 
Ich möchte mich aber gleichzeitig den anderen anschließen und anmerken das da noch ein wenig Grünzeug fehlt.  

Welches Holz hast du verwendet. 
Ich hoffe du hast alles vor dem Verarbeiten wenigstens 3x geölt??
Du wolltest doch ein Öl nehmen soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe.....

Ach ja, vllt. hättest du ein kleines Stück Zaun weglassen sollen. Wo willst du dich denn jetzt für die Foto's unter Wasser hinlegen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hi Olli,
nein, ich war das nicht mit dem Öl, aber gestrichen habe ich die Duglasie vorher  

Und natürlich habe ich eine Lücke im Zaun gelassen, damit ich auch an den Skimmer komme  
Pflanzen kommen auch noch, für den Teich sowie drum herum.

Ab heute läuft auch ein Siebfilter am Skimmer, da unsere Pappeln gerade diese Klebedinger fallen lassen.

Und dann war heute noch eine Koi-Auktion in Hannover, dort konnte ich einen 40cm Asagi sehr Günstig ersteigern.
Er ist nicht Hi-Quality. aber da lege ich nicht so grossen Wert drauf. Hat also einige Schönheitsfehler.
 
Die Wintergäste, die ich beim Nachbarn einquartieren musste (einer im Eis eingefroren usw.) sind nun auch im Teich  

Und morgen werde ich erstmal in der Sonne am Teich mein Bierchen schlürfen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallöchen,
zum Glück hatte heute der Blumengrossmarkt auf  

Also erst mal hin und "Grün" gekauft

Wieder ein Punkt der Abhakliste weniger


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hi Uwe!

Schicker Asagi! 

Schön viele __ Kübelpflanzen, sieht schon richtig südlich aus.
Sach ma, kommt da Rasen bis an die Teichrand-Verkleidung aus Holz - oder wie hast Du Dir das gedacht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Also vorne im Bild kommt ein Kiesbeet mit Gräsern hin, Rechts soll mal eine Terrasse entstehen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Nabend  

Heute habe ich meinen Pflanzenfilter in Angriff genommen, er wird ca. 1000 Liter haben.
Die Wassereinspeisung mache ich als Bypass vom Hauptfilter, dann wieder zurück in den Teich.

So langsam wird es, Siebfilter, Hauptfilter, Pflanzenfilter. Ich denke mehr geht nicht.

Ps.: Der Pflanzenfilter dient auch als Trinknapf für unsere Hunde


----------



## Dodi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo Uwe!

Na, das geht ja mächtig voran! 

Was sehe ich da - Du hast schon einen Futterring?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Ja Dodi, 
ich hatte noch einen Durchsichtigen Schlauch, dass ist OK denke ich


----------



## Dodi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hi Uwe,

sieht auf jeden Fall professionell aus!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Sodele,
der nächste Schritt

 

Morgen noch die Umrandung, dann ist fertig 

AchJa, muss ja noch Pflanzen bestellen


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo Uwe,

sieht doch gut aus. 

Schauen die Nachbarn schon neidig rüber? 

Wie hoch steht das Wasser denn über dem Substrat und wie tief ist dieses Abteil generell?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo Annett,
es sind ca. 15 - 20cm. Substrat und darüber ca. 15 cm Wasser


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Mini-Pflanzenfilter fertig


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hi Uwe!

Das sieht schön aus! 
Wird bestimmt ein Paradies für __ Libellen & Co.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Na hoffentlich und __ Frösche dürfen jetzt auch kommen


----------



## Olli.P (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hi Uwe,

gefällt mir sehr gut dein Pf.

Hoffentlich bringt der auch, was du dir davon versprichst.  

Und um die __ Frösche mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die kommen. 

Mir gehen die jetzt Abends schon wieder auf'm Sender wenn ich zu Bett gehe. 

Da möchte man in ruhe einschlafen und dann gibbet erst mal ein Quakkonzert. :evil


Aber was solls.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo,
so wie ihr es mir alle geraten habt, habe ich jetzt 2 !!! Siebfilter vor dem eigentlichen Filter.
Einer für den Skimmer, einer für die Grundpumpe. Ist echt der Hammer was die Dinger rausholen   
Ist ein muss vor jedem Filter. Hab meinen Nachbarn auch schon überzeigen können.

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Tips.


----------



## Meisterjäger (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Hallo!
Sorry, meine blöde Frage, ich bin noch Neuling in Sachen Teichtechnik... Was ist ein Siebfilter??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Guckst du hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16762

Sieb- oder Spaltfilter (SiFi) du wirst verschiedene dieser Bezeichnungen hier wiederfinden


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Und endlich habe ich auch meinen Shusui gefunden  

 

Nun ist mein Gartenteichglück fast perfekt, fehlt noch ein Hi Utsuri und ein Shiro Utsuri


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Moin Uwe,

der Shusui gefällt mir! 

Hat der einen Kuchibeni?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich im Wandel - Fotostory*

Nein Dodi, nur einen runden Punkt auf der __ Nase, sieht aber extrem schick aus


----------

